# Think Like a Chef



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Long before Tom Colicchio became a household name as the rather formidable head judge of Bravo TV's hit series "Top Chef," he was making a

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

